# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  καλησπερα κ απο μενα...

## giannis000

Σαν ατομο με διεγνοσμενη δεπυ κ μαθησιακες δυσκολιες σαν πακετο στο παρελθον θελω να πω 2-3 πραγματα που πιστευω... παιδια δεν ειμαστε ολλοι ιδιοι.. ολλοι ειναι διαφορετικοι... απλα καποιοι λιγο περισωωτερο απ τον αποδεκτο μεσο ορο κ αλλοι λιγο λιγοτερο... (γενικα αν δεν θεταμε σημεια αναφορας για το καθε τι σαν κοινονια δεν θαμασταν τοσο γτπ... αλλα τεσπα τωρα εγινε...) δεν υπαρχει καλυτερος κ χειρωτερος... υπαρχουν μονον διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι... το αν ειναι καποιος καλυτερος η χειρωτερος εχει να κανει με τι μετρο συγκρησης του κρινεις...

----------


## airetikos

Έτσι είναι φίλε.

----------


## giannis000

> Έτσι είναι φίλε.


χερωμαι που το αναγνωριζεις φιλε...

----------


## airetikos

Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο όποιος δε καταλαβαινεί άστον μην ασχολείσαι.

----------

